# acroread

## sslaughter

czesc!

Mam maly problem z acroreadem... cos z nim nie tak,  a najgorsze w tym wszytskim jest to ze do niedawna dzialal calkiem dobrze ... teraz przy uruchamianiu z konsoli widze : 

```

(acroread:8266): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_cairo_font_map_get_renderer: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT_MAP (fontmap)' failed

```

setki właśnie takich jak powyzej bledow... oczywsice przekompilowalem pango i cairo ale nic nie pomoglo.. 

Oczywiscie gdyby tylko takie smieci mi sie pojawialy na konsoli to bym z tego krzyku nie robil.. niestety jednak gdy sie juz akrobat wlaczy to zamiast literek w menu widze kwadraty (jakby nie mozna bylo uzywac czcionek poprawnie) .. 

Jesli macie jakies sugestie to z checia poczytam.. 

acha mam amd64 wiec moze w tym tkwi problem (choc jak jzu wspomnialem wczesniej do niedawna dzialal w 100% poprawnie).

dziekuje z gory za pomoc

----------

## kwach

Może troszke nie na temat, ale ja polecam program evince to oglądania PDF-ów.

----------

## Paczesiowa

a jes cos innego niz acroread do pdf posiadajace wtyczke do przegladarki?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> a jes cos innego niz acroread do pdf posiadajace wtyczke do przegladarki?

 

...i uruchamiające się tak długo?...   :Confused: 

----------

## robertsurma

Mam dokładnie ten sam problem (AMD64). W czasie aktualizacji niektórych składników systemu, coś zostało namieszane i Acroread nie potrafi wczytać odpowiednich bibliotek 32bit. Poniżej komunikaty:

```
(acroread:6085): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Error loading XPM image loader: Obrazy typu "xpm" nie są obsługiwane

(acroread:6085): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(acroread:6085): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(acroread:6085): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_icon_list: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed

(acroread:6085): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(acroread:6085): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_height: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed

(acroread:6085): Pango-WARNING **: No builtin or dynamically

loaded modules were found. Pango will not work correctly.

This probably means there was an error in the creation of:

  '/etc/pango/pango.modules'

You should create this file by running pango-querymodules.

(acroread:6085): Pango-WARNING **: pango_shape called with bad font, expect ugly output

(acroread:6085): Pango-WARNING **: pango_font_get_glyph_extents called with null font argument, expect ugly output

(acroread:6085): Pango-WARNING **: pango_font_get_metrics called with null font argument, expect ugly output

(acroread:6085): Pango-WARNING **: pango_cairo_font_get_scaled_font called with bad font, expect ugly output
```

Edit: Rozwiązana sprawa. Pomogło reemergowanie emul-linux-x86-gtklibs.

----------

## unK

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Paczesiowa wrote:*   a jes cos innego niz acroread do pdf posiadajace wtyczke do przegladarki? 
> 
> ...i uruchamiające się tak długo?...  

 

Pod firefoxa jest kpdf/xpdf (tego nie próbowałem) + mozplugger.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *robertsurma wrote:*   

> Edit: Rozwiązana sprawa. Pomogło reemergowanie emul-linux-x86-gtklibs.

 W takim razie proszę o zastosowanie się do zasad forum i dodanie [SOLVED] do tematu.   :Smile: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> W takim razie proszę o zastosowanie się do zasad forum i dodanie [SOLVED] do tematu.  

 

Tylko jeszcze nie jest wiadome czy problem został rozwiązany. założycielem wątku był @sslaughter, a nie @robertsurma.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *w.tabin wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   W takim razie proszę o zastosowanie się do zasad forum i dodanie [SOLVED] do tematu.   
> 
> Tylko jeszcze nie jest wiadome czy problem został rozwiązany. założycielem wątku był @sslaughter, a nie @robertsurma.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

   :Very Happy:  Cholercia, tak to jest jak się robi coś w pośpiechu. Przepraszam.  :Smile: 

----------

## stemer

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Może troszke nie na temat, ale ja polecam program evince to oglądania PDF-ów.

 

Evince niestety nie obsługuje zakładek. Mam wersję 2.20.4. Gdzieś mi w oko wpadło, że pracują nad tym.

----------

## przemos

 *stemer wrote:*   

>  *kwach wrote:*   Może troszke nie na temat, ale ja polecam program evince to oglądania PDF-ów. 
> 
> Evince niestety nie obsługuje zakładek. Mam wersję 2.20.4. Gdzieś mi w oko wpadło, że pracują nad tym.

 

Epdfview za to obsługuje zakładki. Może trochę nie na temat, ale ze swojej strony proponuje ten właśnie program do obsługi dokumentów PDF.

----------

## stemer

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Epdfview za to obsługuje zakładki. Może trochę nie na temat, ale ze swojej strony proponuje ten właśnie program do obsługi dokumentów PDF.

 

Hmm, może źle się wyraziłem. Otóż chodzi mi o coś takiego, że w dokumencie pdf znajduje się kilka pomniejszych dokumentów pdf, które są podlinkowane z pierwszej strony pierwszego dokumentu. Ani Evince ani Epdfview nie może dostać się do tych podlinkowanych dokumentów.

BTW, jak sobie te programy radzą z wypełnianiem formularzy w pdfie?

----------

## przemos

 *stemer wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   Epdfview za to obsługuje zakładki. Może trochę nie na temat, ale ze swojej strony proponuje ten właśnie program do obsługi dokumentów PDF. 
> 
> Hmm, może źle się wyraziłem. Otóż chodzi mi o coś takiego, że w dokumencie pdf znajduje się kilka pomniejszych dokumentów pdf, które są podlinkowane z pierwszej strony pierwszego dokumentu. Ani Evince ani Epdfview nie może dostać się do tych podlinkowanych dokumentów.
> 
> BTW, jak sobie te programy radzą z wypełnianiem formularzy w pdfie?

 

Nie wiem o jakich podlinkowaniach opowiadasz, ale epdfview obsluguje zarowno indeks w zakladce jak i indeks sporzadzony w tresci dokumentu.

http://www.ee.pw.edu.pl/~glogowsp/upload/temp/scr.jpg

----------

## stemer

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Nie wiem o jakich podlinkowaniach opowiadasz, ale epdfview obsluguje zarowno indeks w zakladce jak i indeks sporzadzony w tresci dokumentu.
> 
> http://www.ee.pw.edu.pl/~glogowsp/upload/temp/scr.jpg

 

Mam nadzieję, że z zrzutów będzie wiadomo  :Smile: 

Evince wyświetla pierwszą stronę pdfa i nic więcej się nie da. Link (ten spinacz ;P) w ogóle nie jest aktywny:

http://www.icpnet.pl/~stemer/evince.png

Podobnie jest w EPDFView:

http://www.icpnet.pl/~stemer/epdfview.png

Tylko Adobe Reader daje radę:

http://www.icpnet.pl/~stemer/reader.png

Pojedyncze kliknięcie na spinacz zaznacza go. Podwójne kliknięcie otwiera kolejny dokument, który jest w tym samym jednym wielkim pliku PDF.

----------

